# WF Poetry Podcast



## Non Serviam

View attachment 16505

Yes indeed, I'm delighted to be able to announce episode #7 the writingforums.com poetry podcast!*

Sound FX: alarm klaxons going off*
Attention!  attention!  This podcast contains swear words!

I mean, a lot of it's about love, pain, and death.  You know, the stuff that matters.  But we don't do content warnings about things that could _really_ affect you.  The convention in the 21st century is that we do content warnings about things that happen every day, such as people swearing or having sex, but we can talk about murder and torture totally unannounced.  Because that makes so much sense.  Anyway, that's the convention and I'm told we have to stick to it in this case.  So be warned!  Swearing!

You can listen to the episode online *<here>

*Or if you'd rather, you can download it in .mp3 format *<here>*

Now I'm off to burn Mary Whitehouse in effigy.

*Contents:*
Duude, by J-Mag Guthrie
Bittersweet Memory by Cran
How Does the Moon Revolve, by Jen Christie
Just One More Love Poem, by Ned Hayes
The Awakening, by Carole Hill
God Had an Idea, by Tim Murphy
Imagined Words from a Brave Man, by Sas Motown
The Vigil, by Cindy Adame
Twilight of thought by Cran


----------



## PiP

Remember WF's Member poetry podcast


----------



## jenthepen

Could it be time to do it again with a different selection of our poets?


----------



## PiP

Yes, good idea, Jen. I will see if NS would be willing to help.


----------

